# anti-virus scan creates blue screen stop error



## Leonard1 (May 17, 2008)

I continue to get a blue screen stop error whenever I scan the computer for viruses. Had and used Windows OneCare. After 6 months trying to resolve OneCare with Microsoft I uninstalled. I've used AVG and McAfee, and still get the stop error whenever I scan for viruses. Generally the error indicates a driver problem, but unsure which driver to uninstall without running into more problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post back with the full blue screen error message and Stop code so we can see what's going on.


----------



## Leonard1 (May 17, 2008)

Occurs everytime I get 5 minutes into anti-virus scanning, i.e., OneCare, AVG, SB-Search & Destroy, ZoneAlarm I get this message:

A problem has been detected & Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you’ve seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these instructions:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation ask your hardware or software manufacture for any windows updates you might need.
If problems continue, disable bios memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

Technical Information:
***Stop: 0x0000000A (0xE816F000, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x804DBC95)

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further assistance.


----------

